# New kinetic splitter launched by Split Second Log Splitter



## Split Second Log Splitter (Jul 8, 2014)

Initial greetings to all of the firewood forum readers and members,

New innovative kinetic log splitter launched into the firewood market by the leading lawn and garden equipment company in the United States.

Introducing the Patent Pending Split Second Log Splitter designed and manufactured by Agri-Fab, the leading lawn and garden attachment company in the United States. We are happy to announce that our new web site splitsecondlogsplitter.com is now up and running and awaiting your visit to learn more about our log splitter and how it can help you get your work done safer, faster, and more efficiently. The machine is exclusively offered for sale on our website at the price of $3,199.99 and can be shipped directly to your home or business. 
Within our company walls we have a number of individuals that either, split wood as a side business, heat their houses and workshops with wood, or just like to split once in a while to support their fire pit gatherings. As a part of our normal future products discussion we noticed a more frequent topic from our internal “splitting crowd” telling us they thought there was an opportunity for us to develop a product that would improve upon what is currently available in the log splitter market. We spent a significant amount of time digging into the details of log splitting for both business and personal use to try and understand what we thought the best method of splitting was between hydraulic, kinetic(flywheel), and rotary(screw) units. We completed design work and/or built prototypes of each style to better understand the pros/cons when comparing each method and we finally decided that kinetic style splitters offered us the best chance to build the kind of product that we thought the market wanted to see in the future. 

Here are some of the standard features and specifications on our Patent Pending log splitter:

1.	Large 90lb cast steel flywheels
2.	3 second cycle time
3.	Fully retractable hitch
4.	Adjustable working height
5.	7 inch tall splitting wedge
6.	Subaru 6HP OHC engine
7.	Structural steel tube frame with highest ground clearance in the market
8.	Largest work table in the market
9.	DOT road towable
10.	Domestically manufactured steel rack/pinion drive
11.	Front caster wheel for easier hand movement
12.	3 year residential/6 month commercial warranty
13.	Manual canister and towing marker
14.	Centrifugal clutch to isolate engine from splitting force
15.	Solid steel I-beam construction


We have already designed and tested a series of accessories that will be available for purchase on our website very soon. Some of these items can be seen on either our YouTube channel or Facebook page. Here are a few of the accessories that will be available:

1.	Log lift w/log staging position
2.	Convertible large log dolly and firewood carrier
3.	Tool tray extension to hold chainsaw, extra gas, etc
4.	Firewood hand cart with lid to easily move and store large amount of split firewood out of the elements and ready to burn
5.	4-Season log splitter soft cover


We can assure you that we understand the market well enough to know that a kinetic log splitter done the wrong way is not pretty. We put in the design, testing, and manufacturing work to do it the right way and if you look closely you will see our differences from the majority of the kinetic units in the market. Also as a company we are committed to manufacturing and sourcing a majority of our components right here in the United States to support our main facility in Sullivan, Illinois which is where your unit will be assembled and shipped from. We are very excited about this launch and look forward to building a solid reputation within this group for both product performance and customer service. Please visit our website: splitsecondlogsplitter.com for additional information and add us to your favorite links for future reference.



Thanks,

Split Second Log Splitter Team


----------



## Mike from Maine (Jul 8, 2014)

I'm not seeing $3199 worth of splitter. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## sunfish (Jul 8, 2014)

Been wondering when this thread would hit here...

Another Super Split copy... Who's goin to be the first brave soul to try one?


----------



## zogger (Jul 8, 2014)

I see you are a rather new member, but you are supposed to be a paying sponsor to advertise like this. From what I understand it is not all that expensive and I am sure would be appreciated by the owners of the site. It should say sponsor under your name.


----------



## dancan (Jul 8, 2014)

Zog , I'm pretty sure they've paid their dues http://www.arboristsite.com/community/forums/split-second-log-splitter.148/ .
Split Second , welcome aboard but you've got a tough crowd here LOL
If you want to send a demo unit up here to Canada , I'm your man


----------



## zogger (Jul 8, 2014)

dancan said:


> Zog , I'm pretty sure they've paid their dues http://www.arboristsite.com/community/forums/split-second-log-splitter.148/ .
> Split Second , welcome aboard but you've got a tough crowd here LOL
> If you want to send a demo unit up here to Canada , I'm your man



That's cool, didn't know that. Unless I check, my browser settings don't show any blinky stuff and I rarely look at the sponsor forum,. as I rarely have any spare moolahhh$$ to order much. Last I ordered anything was back in the spring from terry, and some stuff from private members..

Well, good luck superdooper split! That's some serious cash you want, hope it works out well for you. Downloading your intro vid as I type this to take a look.


----------



## Rudedog (Jul 8, 2014)

I like the adjustable height.


----------



## Mike from Maine (Jul 8, 2014)

Rudedog said:


> I like the adjustable height.



Midgets and those over 6'2"are out of luck though.


From the sales pdf


> It adjusts to your height so there’s no more uncomfortable bending that always seems to cause back pain, If you’re 5'7" or up to 6’2” it’s made just for you.


----------



## Rudedog (Jul 8, 2014)

Mike from Maine said:


> Midgets and those over 6'2"are out of luck though.
> 
> 
> From the sales pdf


Oh man. The video says it raises to 34" and gives the upside height of 6'-05".


----------



## Rudedog (Jul 8, 2014)

They are coming to the Mother Earth News Fair in Seven Springs PA in mid September. I may go check this out.


----------



## KiwiBro (Jul 9, 2014)

This new vendor will be taken more seriously if they do more than simply splash their name on AS, but engage the AS community in dialogue about the product. The wealth of knowledge and experience herein deserves that level of respect. Otherwise, it's just another insincere marketing paint-by-numbers routine. The typical drive-by 'look at me'.

Let's start with dialogue about that hideous two-handed engagement routine. Can it be easily circumvented, notwithstanding the liability and warranty ramifications?


----------



## Oliver1655 (Jul 9, 2014)

Second nixing the 2 hand "safety" operation. Most of us using a splitter will frequently have a hand resting on top the piece being split to keep it lined up. It will also mean a lot more twisting. If you have to use 2 hands to cycle it, I wouldn't have it.


----------



## WoodTick007 (Jul 9, 2014)

Oliver1655 said:


> Second nixing the 2 hand "safety" operation. Most of us using a splitter will frequently have a hand resting on top the piece being split to keep it lined up. It will also mean a lot more twisting. If you have to use 2 hands to cycle it, I wouldn't have it.


Count me out.....lol


----------



## Rudedog (Jul 9, 2014)

Oliver1655 said:


> Second nixing the 2 hand "safety" operation. Most of us using a splitter will frequently have a hand resting on top the piece being split to keep it lined up. It will also mean a lot more twisting. If you have to use 2 hands to cycle it, I wouldn't have it.


I hadn't noticed that. Yikes, two hands??


----------



## sunfish (Jul 9, 2014)

Rudedog said:


> I hadn't noticed that. Yikes, two hands??


Just like the other recent SS copies.


----------



## Split Second Log Splitter (Jul 9, 2014)

Just wanted to catch up on some of the overnight posts on our new log splitter. 

We are looking to engage this group in an ongoing discussion about our log splitter and splitting in general. The reason we are a sponsor to this site is because we quickly realized this IS where the splitting expertise is and we want to tap into that knowledge. We actually already have in the fact that we have poured over all of the splitting posts from the past few years to better understand what worked or did not work for people doing this every day. We look forward to the continued discussion.

We appreciate the comments on the adjustable height feature and how it allows a level of adjustment to customize it for a particular splitter. We had to pick an adjustment range to start with but we could look at opening the range in the future with the limits being how much extra cost people would be willing to pay for additional adjustment. We will see what kind of feedback we get from users on how to proceed. We do want to note that as far as we know no other splitter in the market has that capability at all.

So now lets tackle the two-handed operation questions. When we were designing this unit we wanted to develop a two-handed operation to provide an appropriate level of safety as long as we could do it with no or a minimum amount of extra effort by the operator. We feel that we have accomplished this with our design for two reasons. First as noted in previous posts the primary resistance to two handed is because the operator needs the other hand to hold the log in place as they begin to split. We have specifically designed our wedge so that when you put the log onto the beam you can slide it out and stick it on the wedge so you no longer have to hold it with the free hand. Second reason is that we positioned our safety lever where you would normally rest your hand if it is not holding the log therefore it quickly becomes a natural place for the other hand. It also is easy enough to operate the lever with your thumb so the hand actually does not even have to move. Once we tried this with both internal and external testing people we found that everyone was satisfied with this arrangement and it did not seem to create extra effort or slow down the splitting process.

Great discussion so far. Keep the questions coming and we will continue to answer as best we can. 

Thanks again.
Split Second Team


----------



## Rudedog (Jul 9, 2014)

I think I'm going to have to come out and see you at Mother Earth News Fair in Seven Springs PA in mid September. It's only a 2.5 hour drive for me. What you say makes sense but I have to see it and give it a try. I've never even tried this SS style of splitting. I've always used a maul or hydraulic splitter.


----------



## MotorSeven (Jul 9, 2014)

Split second, I say pick a couple of AS members to T&E your product in return for a complete evaluation w/video. I'm not talking about a few weekend splitters, but the guys that make their living at it and can put some real hours on your machine.


----------



## Mike from Maine (Jul 9, 2014)

So is this made in the USA? Or overseas?


And please no BS about final assembly in the US. Either it has a "made in the USA" label or not.


----------



## Oliver1655 (Jul 9, 2014)

Yes if a wedge is sharp, you can jam the wood on to it to help hold position, but it takes time = time waster.
When I used a Super Splitter at charity cuts, I stood at an angle facing towards the wedge & was able to reach slightly behind me to activate the engage lever. With the 2 hand method I would be twisting & stepping backwards. Another time waster & extra work on the back. 

I know you have folks involved with the design who have worked with fire wood, but have they been involved with high production fire wood processing? Take a look at:
- Oklahoma, AR, MO, KS, ...: http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/oklahoma-ar-mo-ks-tx-gtg.158438/page-1237 (Browse a few of pages)
- Waukee charity cut: http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/charity-cut-waukee-iowa.252536/page-15 (Watch the video on post #285)

These are just a couple of examples of kinetic splitters & hydraulic splitters working together in a high production situations. The gnarly pieces are sent to the hydraulic splitters. The large rounds were noodled & the log lift was basically a staging table. A lot of folks have mentioned they would rather noodle the large rounds to manageable pieces than to have to try to catch the initial splits, especially if working by them selves.

As far as the adjustable height & removable tongue, these are definitely good features. The log lift, may be. but I have found if the round is big enough to need the lift, it will probably need multiple hits to split & would benefit by being noodled. I have a log lift on my hydraulic splitter & it is used ~ 95% of the time as a log staging table.

I am not knocking your splitter, just would choose another brand of kinetic splitter over yours simply because of the 2 hand requirement.


----------



## zogger (Jul 9, 2014)

In the video it looks good, obviously will split wood, adjustable height is good, but...three thousand bucks!


----------



## Hddnis (Jul 9, 2014)

Split second, good to see you guys here. I like market competition and like the kinetic splitters so much I've built one myself and bought others. Thanks for creating jobs here and sourcing the rack and gears from the US, that is a huge step for newcomers to this market.

Having said all that, I probably won't buy one, all because of the two handed cycle activation. I don't know where that bad idea comes from, but it is a bad one. I've run these types of splitters and two handed activation is a step backwards in design. After these units hit local stores if I really liked what I saw I might buy one, but I'd bypass the two handed operation for sure. I say again it is a bad idea.



Mr. HE


----------



## KiwiBro (Jul 9, 2014)

Split Second Log Splitter said:


> First as noted in previous posts the primary resistance to two handed is because the operator needs the other hand to hold the log in place as they begin to split. We have specifically designed our wedge so that when you put the log onto the beam you can slide it out and stick it on the wedge so you no longer have to hold it with the free hand. Second reason is that we positioned our safety lever where you would normally rest your hand if it is not holding the log therefore it quickly becomes a natural place for the other hand. It also is easy enough to operate the lever with your thumb so the hand actually does not even have to move. Once we tried this with both internal and external testing people we found that everyone was satisfied with this arrangement and it did not seem to create extra effort or slow down the splitting process.



Thank you for a willingness to engage posters.

You say external testers were "satisfied". How many of those were there, and how many of that lot had been using a Super Split? I ask because there's just no way I would be satisfied throwing in two extra operations before being able to split something. Further, try even holding a bigger round on the table with your forehead while both hands are occupied engaging this splitter. Or worse, trying to force a heavy or dense round or resplit against the wedge so it sticks. Do that hundreds and hundreds of times a day and it would become such a PITA I'd be calling 'Super Split Team', AKA Paul at Super Split, to order one of his by the end of the first day. Well, I would be ringing a friend to order one because he won't sell them to NZ.

Who in their right mind rests their opposite hand in a location across the opposite side of their bodies? It just doesn't make sense and doesn't seem natural. That hand is occupied (or very soon after will be) doing a number of support functions, so I just can't understand suggestions it's more comfortable to have it resting where the safety engagement feature is or would be.

Furthermore, you are building into the splitter far greater wear on the rack and/or pinion than needed. Those rubber buffers spit the rack forward when it fully retracts and rebounds just a little. At that moment, the rack is moving in the same direction as the pinion, thus engagement at that moment is smooth, silent and way less of an issue compared to a stationary rack meshing with a moving pinion. Granted, it's not always possible because it depends on the wood you are splitting or respliting, but it is possible much of the time and is a wonderful opportunity lost if users have to shag around firstly forcing wood against the wedge and then using their opposite hand to actuate the safety feature.


What does it take to circumvent this safety feature? As I noted in another post in your sponsors section, now is a great time to lay all your safety, legal, and warranty cards on the table as reasons why it shouldn't be modified, but as it stands, there will be people who would not consider one of these splitters unless it can be modded easily to be one-handed. If the engagement relies on the safety feature, can't be circumvented easily and doing so won't do something crazy like render the engagement hard to stick, then I really can't see anything compelling in this product offering, especially as it's more expensive than a proven vendor with decades of history to back their offering up, and in the context of failures of other new machines that tried to enter the same market and burning many an early adopter in the process.


----------



## flotek (Jul 9, 2014)

Here are the things I see as an issue 

The price at 3200 dollars that's literally three times the cost of a tried and true huskee 20 ton hydrolic 

The double handed safety nonsense 
No safer just slower and more annoying to steady rocking or oddball pieces most everyone would bypass it anyway 

For the money it should be 100% American made with quality and a great warranty


----------



## Oliver1655 (Jul 9, 2014)

Flotek, you can't compare the cost of kinetic splitter (cycle time 3-4 sec) to budget hydraulic splitter which cycle time is 13-16 sec. That isn't fair. This price is in the ballpark of a Super Splitter HD from what I have been told. However, you do have a valid point in the cost will be a deterrent to most home owners.

This brand has some features other kinetic splitters don't. Not necessarily earth shattering but convenient. But again it hasn't been out in the real world long enough for it's dependability to be judged. There have been other kinetic splitters which have not been able to pass the test of time when they came out.

Again the killer will be the 2 hand operation. May be this has to be an design change to prevent patent conflicts. I just feel if this splitter is to be an option in many of our opinions, it will need to be addressed. The need for speed/productivity while reducing demands on the body are key.


----------



## wndwlkr (Jul 9, 2014)

opcorn:


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Jul 9, 2014)

I know exactly where the two handed operation came from. Agri-Fab's corporate lawyers designed that feature as a litigation prevention device.


----------



## c5rulz (Jul 9, 2014)

Pics sure would be nice, I'm not seeing anything.


----------



## Joesell (Jul 10, 2014)

I'm not in the market for a SS, but I have to wonder how a brand new, unproven design, that's more frustrating to use, and more money then a top end Super Split is going to sell.

It would be different if they were priced closer to $1500. I could see plenty of people taking a chance on a new design then.


----------



## TreePointer (Jul 10, 2014)

Haywire Haywood said:


> I know exactly where the two handed operation came from. Agri-Fab's corporate lawyers designed that feature as a litigation prevention device.



Must be form the same law firm as the DR RapidFire and the SpeeCo SpeedPro. Couldn't they simply put a half dozen warnings on every page of the owners manual as is done with chainsaws?


----------



## DanTheCanadian (Jul 10, 2014)

opcorn:


----------



## blades (Jul 10, 2014)

Osha and Litigation, same reason it takes two hands/ stumps? to activate a punch press operation.


----------



## sunfish (Jul 10, 2014)

Joesell said:


> I'm not in the market for a SS, but I have to wonder how a brand new, unproven design, that's more frustrating to use, and more money then a top end Super Split is going to sell.
> 
> *It would be different if they were priced closer to $1500.* I could see plenty of people taking a chance on a new design then.


SpeeCo tried to come in under Super Split's price and failed miserably.


----------



## Mike from Maine (Jul 10, 2014)

I don't see any compelling reason to buy this one over the competition.


----------



## Hddnis (Jul 10, 2014)

sunfish said:


> SpeeCo tried to come in under Super Split's price and failed miserably.





I like some of the features of the Agri-fab, road towable from the factory is worth a little more over the SS to me. I just can't abide the loss of production I'd see from two handed operation. Maybe the people who tried it were used to a hydro and so they didn't know what they were missing?

Even with a hydro I keep one hand on the side piece that is splitting till the wedge bits, some of them get tossed out of the splitter and it's really nice having a hand there to deflect from taking the hit in the jaw or knee.


Mr. HE


----------



## TreePointer (Jul 10, 2014)

If I recall correctly, the SpeeCo safety button that required use of a second hand was fairly easy to bypass. Still, I'd prefer a one handed design from the factory that doesn't require me to void a warranty by modding.


----------



## sunfish (Jul 10, 2014)

Super Split is one hand operation...


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Jul 10, 2014)

I like the one handed operation because after you lose a hand to the splitter, you can still use the splitter. After you lose a hand to this one, it then becomes a heavy piece of useless machinery.


----------



## zogger (Jul 10, 2014)

TreePointer said:


> If I recall correctly, the SpeeCo safety button that required use of a second hand was fairly easy to bypass. Still, I'd prefer a one handed design from the factory that doesn't require me to void a warranty by modding.




Look at the vid again, that small forward safety switch looks like just a scrap wire or something to hold it open.

EDIT: small block of wood in the slot at an angle, or needle nose vice grips in the slot with the lever forward, lock. Lotta ways to do it.

They covered their assets with the suits OK, doesn't look too hard to make it usable within 60 seconds. It's like carbs and limiter caps, meh..doable.


----------



## KiwiBro (Jul 10, 2014)

sunfish said:


> Super Split is one hand operation...


How has Paul not been sued into oblivion after all this time?


----------



## KiwiBro (Jul 10, 2014)

Hddnis said:


> I like some of the features of the Agri-fab, road towable from the factory is worth a little more over the SS to me.


That and an adjustable height are good features if they are rock solid. Likewise for the log lift if it's solid. 

If it had the proven reliability of a SS (it doesn't and simply can't because it's new and not proven from years of real-world use), and the productivity of a SS (it doesn't, being so choked by the desire to be avoiding ambulance chasers) then it might be worth a bit more than the SS. But right now, unless considerably cheaper, I really can't see anything particularly compelling about the offering. 

Perhaps they, like DR, have the reach to prospects well outside SS's scope, or simply want to respond to lateral selling opportunities they already create within Ag-Fab's existing lines or wanted to leverage this foray into a reasonably new market for them to expose more people to their other lines?

I dunno, but as a splitter being pitched to advanced wood hacks, in its current form the pitch is unlikely to be successful targeting such prospects.

The other thing is, even if Paul is forced to include a safety feature that if tinkered with will void the warranty, people will still buy his and circumvent the safety feature because we all know how few things go wrong with his splitter. I've replaced a few belts that are just wear items anyway. That's all, in a few thousand m3 of split wood. I don't get any warranty on the other side of the planet, especially when I had to almost smuggle it out of USA because he wouldn't sell to NZ. Don't need a warranty, it's just one of those bits of kit that will probably last a lifetime. Precious few things these days are designed and engineered to last so long.


----------



## sunfish (Jul 10, 2014)

KiwiBro said:


> How has Paul not been sued into oblivion after all this time?


And it's been what, 30 years?


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Jul 10, 2014)

The SuperSplit is a worthy machine to duplicate, and as you imply it has been done poorly in the past.
The additional features of the Split Second are valuable ones, especially the ability to road tow it using the retractable tongue and castor. I'm guessing there may be a suggested speed limitation due to the size of the wheels and tires.

I believe I heard in one of the videos a production rate of one cord per hour is possible. I can only picture one cord per hour production with the log lift as a staging table kept full by a second person, and a conveyor clearing the splits. To me that is one half cord per hour production per man hour. Perhaps that is splitting hairs. For example, if a TW-6 produces one cord per hour but it takes three men to run that much wood through it, calculated production would be one third cord per man hour. In this example the claimed one cord per hour production is equal, but the production per man hour is not. Gas consumption would not be equal between the two, nor the types of wood each would excel in.

In the end the difference between kinetic splitters themselves may simply be marketing as suggested in previous posts. A typical home owner who burns several cords of wood per year may not be make the jump to this type of splitter that he is not used to seeing in a box store, or the cost level of this splitter. Had I not come across this forum I may never of heard of kinetic splitters, or payed them much attention if I had.


----------



## sam-tip (Jul 10, 2014)

opcorn: Looks like I have a reason to go to the farm progress show in Boone Iowa. August 26 - 28th. Hope I can get out of work one of those days so I can see this splitter.

What a Joke. Who makes a video of a log splitter only splitting one piece! The walnut piece almost came out and went flying. Walnut and elm are very difficult to split with a kinetic splitter. I don't like the taller wedge. Takes more power to push the bigger wood with the taller wedge.

They need to bring one of these splitters to a few of the Charity Cuts this fall and see what it can really do with a team of people feeding it wood. Two days of hard production is not a real true test but people will get a real feel for it.

I don't think I would trust towing this splitter.

I bought the Super Split because of a 30 year reputation of success. I think the split second log splitter has a long way to go.


----------



## Oliver1655 (Jul 10, 2014)

Again this crowd is a hard sell but on the whole they are fair.

Sam-Tip lives in the area & we might be able to get him to setup a charity cut close to the Boone Iowa show. Would the Split Second crew be up to the challenge? I would be willing to make the 5 hour drive up there to participate & give a fair review.


----------



## sam-tip (Jul 10, 2014)

Google say 49 minutes to Boone. I always have plenty of logs to work up. Already scheduling our charity wood deliveries for this fall.


----------



## Locust Cutter (Jul 10, 2014)

I looked at the rest of the marketing videos... The J-model S.S. doesn't buck/slam that hard when it binds and the belt slips... I think there might be potential there for the same fate of the Speeco splitters... Not trying to judge pre-maturely, IDK if the gearing is different or what, but Don's J-model did better in piss elm and Hedge than the videos of this thing showed. 5 hits for a piece of (as straight as it gets) straight piss elm looks bad to me. I do like the height adjustment and the theory of towing (around the lot most likely as I also agree with Sam-Tip here). The dual lever thing is crap. 

Make it with a proper torsion axle, 62mph (100KMh) rated tires, give it the provision to sink very low for towing (lower center of gravity) and a swing-away neck to clear the production table (or better yet make it tow-able/drag-able from either end like the TW units), 1 control lever and keep/reinforce the log lift and you have a winner. Oh and make it a bit heavier all around as it looks flimsy in comparison to the "J" model, whether it's true or not. Flip out dual stabilizers for the front might be a good idea too.


----------



## Locust Cutter (Jul 10, 2014)

sam-tip said:


> Google say 49 minutes to Boone. I always have plenty of logs to work up. Already scheduling our charity wood deliveries for this fall.


When is the next charity cut? I'd like to make that if possible (as would Dad)... Matt and I can play dueling 9010's.


----------



## Locust Cutter (Jul 10, 2014)

Also, either change the gearing, or give it 110lb flywheels (and a rack to match) and with the aforementioned, you'd have a S.S.-H.D. killer. The S.S. is what it is, because Paul has overseen production (Q.C) forever. He operates on the K.I.S.S. principle and is somewhat akin to Henry Ford ("You can have it any color you want, as long as it's black"). He builds three models with a few options but they're as simple and rugged as can be. They also have a loyal following (of people who take responsibility for their own actions (modifications and any inherent dangers)) which was built on the premise of delivering the best product for a fair price. The 2 handle system may be necessary for legal reasons but it should be easy to defeat The rest looks like it was built at a price-point with substantial markup on the MSRP and that bugs me.


----------



## NHMike (Jul 11, 2014)

I am glad I bought my SS this past spring, especially after dealing with the DR version. Having said that, I would think that a manufacturing company would be able to price out their splitter better than the $3,200. They have to be buying the raw materials at a better price than SS just on volume alone. I know they are a large MFG, which carries a lot of overhead costs, but still, they have the advantage of buying power and production speed over SS.
If they truely want to get in this market and sell their splitters, they need to drop the price point for now and get rid of the 2 hand operation. 

I do hope they are successful...... I think the kinetic splitters are a GREAT splitter, but just not enough people know about them and this is where a large mfg company can help with their marketing and advertising.


----------



## KiwiBro (Jul 11, 2014)

NHMike said:


> I am glad I bought my SS this past spring, especially after dealing with the DR version. Having said that, I would think that a manufacturing company would be able to price out their splitter better than the $3,200. They have to be buying the raw materials at a better price than SS just on volume alone. I know they are a large MFG, which carries a lot of overhead costs, but still, they have the advantage of buying power and production speed over SS.
> If they truely want to get in this market and sell their splitters, they need to drop the price point for now and get rid of the 2 hand operation.
> 
> I do hope they are successful...... I think the kinetic splitters are a GREAT splitter, but just not enough people know about them and this is where a large mfg company can help with their marketing and advertising.


What didn't you like about the DR you had?
Having used both, which engagement mechanism do you prefer? The DR you kinda pull towards you and the SS you lift up. No real difference between them perhaps?

The log cradle on the DR would have be ground off within the first few hours if it were me using it.

Oh, and even though nobody seems to think it matters, one of the best things I did to my SS was add a UHMWPE table for it. Super slippery. Didn't realise how much energy was being wasted sliding re-splits back to the wedge until splitting in heavy rain one day made me realise how good a slippery table is once you get used to it. It really helps get that wood back in place ready to catch the rebound of the rack off the rubber bumpers to make the engagement easier on body and machine. Not always possible but great when so.


----------



## sunfish (Jul 11, 2014)

If you're goin to compete with Super Split that's been around a long time and has a stellar reputation, you have your work cut out for ya!


----------



## Split Second Log Splitter (Jul 11, 2014)

KiwiBro said:


> That and an adjustable height are good features if they are rock solid. Likewise for the log lift if it's solid.
> 
> If it had the proven reliability of a SS (it doesn't and simply can't because it's new and not proven from years of real-world use), and the productivity of a SS (it doesn't, being so choked by the desire to be avoiding ambulance chasers) then it might be worth a bit more than the SS. But right now, unless considerably cheaper, I really can't see anything particularly compelling about the offering.
> 
> ...




Wanted to add some details the adjustable height/log lift comments. One of the reasons we went with the structural tube frame vs angle iron on the unit is we wanted a very stable splitting platform for both road towing and the adjustable height feature. We also decided to box in the sliding wheel spindle tube and double bolt it to maintain that stability. When we designed the log lift we added two forward support legs to the front outer edges of the table to provide additional support/stability. The lift worked fine without them but we thought it added a good amount of extra support. Both the lift and support legs quick pin on/off once you install the original mounting brackets for easy removal for towing. I should note that our log lift kit we will sell as an accessory also directly fits an existing Super Split unit so you can retro-fit if you want that feature once it becomes available. 

As far as the durability factor we obviously cannot create 30 years of successful history overnight. It's kind of like that old Smith Barney commercial from when I was a kid. We will make our reputation in the market the old fashion way; We will earn it over time. No way to speed that up. I can say that our testing program was pretty substantial using in house testing, but also multiple different commercial splitters to do the majority of the testing. The commercial guys were doing between 100-300 Cord a year each. One of them even has a Blockbuster wood processor because of their volume. The guy with the BlockBuster actually has already bought one of our units to support his operation. We put over a 100,000 splits on our test machines in total and were very pleased with the splitting performance as well as not seeing any wear on the drive system.

As you can tell we are very excited about this new product and are looking forward to the continued feedback.


----------



## sam-tip (Jul 11, 2014)

The two hand operation will slow the unit down. The add say up to one cord and hour. My SS HD has done two cord an hour with a crew working.

We are thinking October for a Charity Cut. Still in the should we stages. Would like to get back down to MO for another cut to help them out.

They showed the log lift lifting a smaller large round up off the ground but don't show the splitter splitting the round. What is up with that. Smells fishy to me. That taller wedge will have problems with the bigger pieces. I think they found the wimpiest elm ever for the video. Show it splitting some 12 to 14 inch elm pieces not the 6 inch limbs.


----------



## Split Second Log Splitter (Jul 11, 2014)

Sandhill Crane said:


> The SuperSplit is a worthy machine to duplicate, and as you imply it has been done poorly in the past.
> The additional features of the Split Second are valuable ones, especially the ability to road tow it using the retractable tongue and castor. I'm guessing there may be a suggested speed limitation due to the size of the wheels and tires.
> 
> I believe I heard in one of the videos a production rate of one cord per hour is possible. I can only picture one cord per hour production with the log lift as a staging table kept full by a second person, and a conveyor clearing the splits. To me that is one half cord per hour production per man hour. Perhaps that is splitting hairs. For example, if a TW-6 produces one cord per hour but it takes three men to run that much wood through it, calculated production would be one third cord per man hour. In this example the claimed one cord per hour production is equal, but the production per man hour is not. Gas consumption would not be equal between the two, nor the types of wood each would excel in.
> ...




Let me add a comment about the retractable tongue. There were two main reasons we developed this feature. first of all if you have a fixed tongue and you are splitting onto the ground you will quickly bury the caster wheel or whatever support you may have in the pile of split wood. Then you have to dig it out to move the unit. With our design you start at the far end of the pile of logs and as you split you just continue to move the unit along as you split leaving a pile of split wood as you go. Never have to dig out to move. Second reason is with the tongue retracted you can bring what ever you want to load into right up to the edge of the table and then split directly into the skid steer bucket, cart, trailer, pick-up bed, conveyor, etc. This is our preferred way to operate and only way to keep up with the machine if you are really clicking with multiple people.

As far as kinetic splitting in general we have split wood on every unit in the market today and some that are no longer in the market and all we can say is there is a big difference between splitting on one done right and one done wrong.


----------



## Split Second Log Splitter (Jul 11, 2014)

KiwiBro said:


> What didn't you like about the DR you had?
> Having used both, which engagement mechanism do you prefer? The DR you kinda pull towards you and the SS you lift up. No real difference between them perhaps?
> 
> The log cradle on the DR would have be ground off within the first few hours if it were me using it.
> ...



Really like this low friction surface idea. Will have to add this to the list of possible future accessories.


----------



## Split Second Log Splitter (Jul 11, 2014)

Sandhill Crane said:


> The SuperSplit is a worthy machine to duplicate, and as you imply it has been done poorly in the past.
> The additional features of the Split Second are valuable ones, especially the ability to road tow it using the retractable tongue and castor. I'm guessing there may be a suggested speed limitation due to the size of the wheels and tires.
> 
> I believe I heard in one of the videos a production rate of one cord per hour is possible. I can only picture one cord per hour production with the log lift as a staging table kept full by a second person, and a conveyor clearing the splits. To me that is one half cord per hour production per man hour. Perhaps that is splitting hairs. For example, if a TW-6 produces one cord per hour but it takes three men to run that much wood through it, calculated production would be one third cord per man hour. In this example the claimed one cord per hour production is equal, but the production per man hour is not. Gas consumption would not be equal between the two, nor the types of wood each would excel in.
> ...




In case you are interested in seeing one first hand. I see that you are in Saugatuck, MI. Our next show we will have the splitter at is the Michigan Farm Expo in Lansing week of 7/21/14.


----------



## Mike from Maine (Jul 11, 2014)

Mike from Maine said:


> So is this made in the USA? Or overseas?
> 
> 
> And please no BS about final assembly in the US. Either it has a "made in the USA" label or not.


.


----------



## Oliver1655 (Jul 11, 2014)

I would like to see one first hand but can not justify a 5-6 hour trip from Missouri to Iowa just for that. However, if you were to have it at a charity cut to demo/help, then that is a bird of a different color. The challenge is still open. Start a conversation with Sam-tip, set up a charity cut/demo then let us know when.


----------



## NHMike (Jul 11, 2014)

On the DR, I had a couple parts that bent within the 1st month. I was watching the thread on here about the issues others were having. Even though DR was great with customer service and sent the part out right away, I didn't want to get stuck with it after the warranty expired. 
The engagment handle was pretty easy to use. Lift or pull....same difference.
The log cradle was definitely a pain in the neck. I have all the same wood, and the SS has split everything I have on my wood lot. The DR did have some issues with some twisted birch..the SS goes right through it.

How did you attache the UHMMWPE to the production table?? Sounds like a good idea, although I have not really noticed any friction. It could also be that where I split, the splitter is on a slight downhilll...
I do like the log lift idea, although for me it is not needed. I load my round into the bucket of my tractor and position it so I can pull them off on to the table.


----------



## KiwiBro (Jul 12, 2014)

NHMike said:


> On the DR, I had a couple parts that bent within the 1st month. I was watching the thread on here about the issues others were having. Even though DR was great with customer service and sent the part out right away, I didn't want to get stuck with it after the warranty expired.
> The engagment handle was pretty easy to use. Lift or pull....same difference.
> The log cradle was definitely a pain in the neck. I have all the same wood, and the SS has split everything I have on my wood lot. The DR did have some issues with some twisted birch..the SS goes right through it.
> 
> ...


What originally enticed you to buy DR rather than SS? Was the right of return on the DR enough to give them a go compared to SS? I ask because perhaps it's something SSLS should consider if they want to show the market how much faith they have in their product?

Bolted the UHMWPE to the metal table, allowing room for movement in case they have different rates of expansion. Cut and re-welded the table supports to drop the metal table down the thickness of the plastic. If you haven't noticed any friction when dragging wood back to the wedge to be re-split, then I'd probably guess the wood you are splitting is quite small? But to be honest, unless I had experimented with it and realised how easy it could be rather than just how easy enough it seemed without the lower friction table, I wouldn't have appreciated how much less effort it takes, especially on the bigger/heavier wood.


----------



## Locust Cutter (Jul 12, 2014)

Not to be dense but what is UHMWPE? I'm assuming it's a slick plastic sheathing but...


----------



## Locust Cutter (Jul 12, 2014)

Never mind, I looked it up. Kiwi, if you don't mind, (Not to be impolite), what did your sheet cost?


----------



## zogger (Jul 12, 2014)

Locust Cutter said:


> Not to be dense but what is UHMWPE? I'm assuming it's a slick plastic sheathing but...




http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UHMWPE


----------



## KiwiBro (Jul 12, 2014)

Mike from Maine said:


> So is this made in the USA? Or overseas?
> And please no BS about final assembly in the US. Either it has a "made in the USA" label or not.



Sorry if I missed it but was there an answer to this please? I'm actually keen to learn how many parts, if any, are sourced out of USA.


----------



## KiwiBro (Jul 12, 2014)

Locust Cutter said:


> Never mind, I looked it up. Kiwi, if you don't mind, (Not to be impolite), what did your sheet cost?


It was a few years ago but it wasn't cheap. I think it cost me about around US$80-100 for about a half-sheet of 1/2" but I have used the offcuts for all manner of uses such as to replace bearings in low load situations, a new bed/base on my hand held plunge router (after planing the material down to about 1/4" thickness), etc. Still got a few on a shelf in the shed for when the need arises. I have been amazed at how little wear there is too. Main concern is water getting trapped between plastic and metal, rusting the metal out.


----------



## Locust Cutter (Jul 12, 2014)

KiwiBro said:


> It was a few years ago but it wasn't cheap. I think it cost me about around US$80-100 for about a half-sheet of 1/2" but I have used the offcuts for all manner of uses such as to replace bearings in low load situations, a new bed base on my hand held plunge router, etc. Still got a few on a shelf in the shed for when the need arises. I have been amazed at how little wear there is too. Main concern is water getting trapped between plastic and metal, rusting the metal out.



Not to further hijack the thread, but what if you either shot the metal base with paint or clear lacquer? That might help to stave off disaster.


----------



## KiwiBro (Jul 12, 2014)

Locust Cutter said:


> Not to further hijack the thread, but what if you either shot the metal base with paint or clear lacquer? That might help to stave off disaster.


Yeah, or route some breathing grooves into the underside of the plastic and/or drill holes in the metal table. I really didn't want to damage the metal table at first just in case this plastic idea didn't work or didn't hold up to daily abuse, but I'm comfortable enough with it now that I really should get on to doing something about the moisture that can get in there between them.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Jul 12, 2014)

Better yet, bond it to the table with a 2 part sealant. No gap.


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Jul 12, 2014)

i will stick to swinging my axe. i need the exercise and i really don't have the extra cash for fancy shiny splitter.


----------



## KiwiBro (Jul 12, 2014)

Haywire Haywood said:


> Better yet, bond it to the table with a 2 part sealant. No gap.


Might look into that some more. Do you know what sort will handle this plastic and metal bond? From memory, this type of plastic is a bit of a tricky one to bond and may need something fairly 'speciality'.


----------



## Samuel22250 (Jul 12, 2014)

KiwiBro said:


> Might look into that some more. Do you know what sort will handle this plastic and metal bond? From memory, this type of plastic is a bit of a tricky one to bond and may need something fairly 'speciality'.




I would not bother with glue uhmwpe is a pain to get any thing to stick to.
Just unbolt it and slap some Res-Q-Steel under it


----------



## NHMike (Jul 12, 2014)

I originally bought the DR becasue it was lower in price and had the return warranty. I learned my lesson, saved up and bought the SS which had a stellar reputation and track record.
Like everybody as been saying, SSLS *really needs* to drop the 2 hand operation. When you combine their price and the 2 hand operation, I think it will keep enough people away from it. 

Since DR changed their engagement design to the 2 hand operation, havn't heard much talk about the failures like I had. Maybe that is why SSLS uses the 2 hand version,......they havn't figured out what Paul has for using 1 hand.


----------



## sunfish (Jul 12, 2014)

No talk about the DR around here lately? Wonder if they fixed all the problems, or just not sellin any splitters?


----------



## John R (Jul 13, 2014)

I see price as a killer here, and the question of is it made in the USA has not been answered.

If you want creditability you have to answer this question.


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Jul 13, 2014)

most likely made in china from chopsticks and gonna be sold at walmart.


----------



## sunfish (Jul 14, 2014)

jakewells said:


> most likely made in china from chopsticks and gonna be sold at walmart.


I don't think it's quite that bad...


----------



## sam-tip (Jul 14, 2014)

Not selling at walmart for that price. Bit high for a new name copied splitter.


----------



## Hddnis (Jul 14, 2014)

John R said:


> I see price as a killer here, and the question of is it made in the USA has not been answered.
> 
> If you want creditability you have to answer this question.





You didn't read the answer they already posted?



Mr. HE


----------



## Split Second Log Splitter (Jul 14, 2014)

Hope everyone had a great weekend.

Wanted to comment on a few of the items since our last post.

There was a question about trusting the splitter as road towable. We have designed the unit with DOT approved 45 MPH tire/wheel components including tapered roller bearings/greased hub on the wheel. Also as a part of that thought we designed in such a way to lower the center of gravity of the unit and widen it's wheel span greater than others in the market to give us the stability we were looking for in the unit. We also added a marker to the splitter so you can see it behind the vehicle while towing. We have towed our test units over 1000 miles successfully. 

As far as charity cuts go keep us in the loop on dates/locations and we will try and make arrangements to be at one to allow people see it in action and try it out. Are those usually one day events and where does the wood go to after it has been split?

Final comment is on the USA content questions. The majority of the important functional parts of the splitter are manufacturing here in the states and the entire assembly operation is done here in Sullivan, Illinois. Here is a quick list of those parts: Rack and pinion gear drive system, internal splitter actuation mechanism and it's parts, splitting ram/sled, I-Beam, Wedge, Structural tube frame, splitter housing, steel work table, wheel spindles, and retractable hitch tube. As I had said in the opening comments one of our philosophies as a company is try and maintain as high a USA content as possible on anything we do so we have invested in full machining, fabrication, welding(robot/manual),powder coating, and assembly capabilities here in Sullivan.

We would also like to offer up a tour and first hand demo if anybody on the board finds themselves headed past Sullivan, Illinois on their business or vacation travels. Give us a heads up and we should be able to make it work. Thanks for all of the great discussion and questions. Keep it coming.


----------



## Mike from Maine (Jul 14, 2014)

Does the splitter have a "made in USA" mark as regulated by the federal trade commission?

It's a yes or no question


----------



## TreePointer (Jul 14, 2014)

COO Question was answered to my satisfaction. I'm going to assume (dangerous, I know) that we're smart enough to unpack the following quote:



Split Second Log Splitter said:


> ...
> *Final comment is on the USA content questions.* The majority of the important functional parts of the splitter are manufacturing here in the states and the entire assembly operation is done here in Sullivan, Illinois. Here is a quick list of those parts: Rack and pinion gear drive system, internal splitter actuation mechanism and it's parts, splitting ram/sled, I-Beam, Wedge, Structural tube frame, splitter housing, steel work table, wheel spindles, and retractable hitch tube. As I had said in the opening comments one of our philosophies as a company is try and maintain as high a USA content as possible on anything we do so we have invested in full machining, fabrication, welding(robot/manual),powder coating, and assembly capabilities here in Sullivan.
> 
> We would also like to offer up a tour and first hand demo if anybody on the board finds themselves headed past Sullivan, Illinois on their business or vacation travels. Give us a heads up and we should be able to make it work. Thanks for all of the great discussion and questions. Keep it coming.


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Jul 14, 2014)

The UHMW-PE sounds like a great idea with all the back and forth re-splitting on the table. I'm not sure where to buy it locally so I looked online. I found UHMW-PE is not UV stable, but UHMW-IPX 2000 is. Not much difference in price, it is about $165. for 4' x 5' x 3/8" sheet. It comes in thinner stock, but I was thinking countersinking some flat head machine screws and tapping the table or nutting it from be beneath. Good chance of getting junk under it around the wedge area and with screws it would be removable.


----------



## sam-tip (Jul 15, 2014)

Here is a link to a TV segment about the group in Missouri cutting for charity.


----------



## Oliver1655 (Jul 15, 2014)

Sam-tip, when I read "the group in Missouri", I got to thinking, I really haven't heard of folks on the eastern side of the state active on this site. So for those in that area, say howdy & let us know your are here.


----------



## Rckymtnhigh (Jul 24, 2014)

Does anybody have one of these yet? Interested to see if the extra $ over the SS is worth it or not.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Jul 24, 2014)

Rckymtnhigh said:


> Does anybody have one of these yet? Interested to see if the extra $ over the SS is worth it or not.


 I don't have one, but I saw one in action today,







It worked well, easily splitting the oak they had there,






they had one with the cover open, for everyone to see what's inside,






I asked, and was told only the flywheels came from china,






It had the lift on it too,






It looked well made to me, and the guys there were really helpful in answering any and all questions anyone asked...

SR


----------



## Oliver1655 (Jul 25, 2014)

Looks like the log lift can be pinned in the horizontal position to be used as a staging table. Nice feature. Wonder how full you can fill it before it will want to tip sideways.

Did you get to try using the log lift or see it actually lifting anything?


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Jul 25, 2014)

I did not use the splitter or log lift, I did lean on the lift a bit and I didn't see any signs of tipping.

My first thoughts were, it would be nice if it had more "horizontal" bars across it, so when you roll/throw shorter/smaller rounds onto it, they don't have to land perfectly on the side bars...

I do agree, that having to use both hands to send the ram, is something I didn't like.

SR


----------



## Joesell (Jul 25, 2014)

If the only thing made in China is the flywheels, I wonder why they didn't just get them made here? Wouldn't it be worth a lot more to people if the could say that it's 100% American made?


----------



## zogger (Jul 25, 2014)

Sawyer Rob said:


> I did not use the splitter or log lift, I did lean on the lift a bit and I didn't see any signs of tipping.
> 
> My first thoughts were, it would be nice if it had more "horizontal" bars across it, so when you roll/throw shorter/smaller rounds onto it, they don't have to land perfectly on the side bars...
> 
> ...



Well, you were checking it out, doesn't it look like a piece of wire or bungee cord away from one hand operation?


----------



## Rudedog (Jul 25, 2014)

zogger said:


> Well, you were checking it out, doesn't it look like a piece of wire or bungee cord away from one hand operation?


That's what I was wondering.


----------



## KiwiBro (Jul 25, 2014)

Joesell said:


> If the only thing made in China is the flywheels, I wonder why they didn't just get them made here? Wouldn't it be worth a lot more to people if the could say that it's 100% American made?


At least might contribute to justifying the price premium over a rock-solid, proven incumbent.


----------



## Hddnis (Jul 26, 2014)

Sawyer Rob said:


> I don't have one, but I saw one in action today,
> 
> ...
> It looked well made to me, and the guys there were really helpful in answering any and all questions anyone asked...
> ...




SR, thanks for the photos and mini review. That does look well made.


Mr. HE


----------



## r.man (Jul 26, 2014)

Zogger with the speed of a kinetic you will be a piece of wire or bungee cord away from everything being one handed in your life.


----------



## KiwiBro (Jul 26, 2014)

r.man said:


> Zogger with the speed of a kinetic you will be a piece of wire or bungee cord away from everything being one handed in your life.


Why stop there?
Or have you already figured out all the SS owners in here are typing with our noses, having already sacrificed all our fingers and toes at the kinetic alter?


----------



## zogger (Jul 26, 2014)

r.man said:


> Zogger with the speed of a kinetic you will be a piece of wire or bungee cord away from everything being one handed in your life.



I thought the guys were saying the original supersplit is one handed??

Be that as it may, the chances of me owning or running one are between zero and nyetski, so the point is moot.

I hear what you are saying though, it's a safety feature. Never ran one but seems keeping one hand away from the moving bits isn't that hard, but...never ran a kinetic. I have run about every single other wood alteration device out there, with the exception of a kinetic splitter or a chainsaw mill. Worked in shops that turned raw logs into finished furniture, and some other products, so am familiar with various high production woodworking machines.

To me, the most dangerous normal woodworking tool is a commercial chipper.


----------



## sam-tip (Jul 28, 2014)

We are having a charity cut on October 11th 2014 outside Waukee Iowa. Hope you can make it. Lots of wood and good food. I can't make it to the Farm progress show in Boone Iowa. Hope we can work something out to test drive your new splitter.


----------



## sam-tip (Sep 17, 2014)

Going to get to test drive the Split Second Splitter at the charity cut on October 11th. The design engineers are going to help split some wood and bring two splitters to help split and try. 

The thread is below.

http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...e-iowa-oct-11-2014.260651/page-6#post-4956298


----------



## zogger (Sep 17, 2014)

That's cool they are doing that, hope someone gets a vid!


----------



## Menchhofer (Sep 17, 2014)

Guess I will keep the Timberwolf that splits 6 pieces on every stroke and continue to split wood 4 x slower. Like I believe that.


----------



## Hddnis (Sep 17, 2014)

Menchhofer said:


> Guess I will keep the Timberwolf that splits 6 pieces on every stroke and continue to split wood 4 x slower. Like I believe that.




There are videos on youtube where a SS out-produces a Timberwolf with a 6 way. It's kind of hard to believe though after you spent the money on a Timberwolf.


Mr. HE


----------



## Hinerman (Sep 18, 2014)

sam-tip said:


> Going to get to test drive the Split Second Splitter at the charity cut on October 11th. The design engineers are going to help split some wood and bring two splitters to help split and try.


 
, props to "Split Second Splitter" for showing up and showing off their product. Wish I could come. Will be looking forward to your reviews.


----------



## Joesell (Sep 18, 2014)

Hddnis said:


> There are videos on youtube where a SS out-produces a Timberwolf with a 6 way. It's kind of hard to believe though after you spent the money on a Timberwolf.
> 
> 
> Mr. HE



I could see an SS going faster then a TW6 if the rounds were the perfect size. You get 1 round that you can't pick up, or a nasty and the whole show stops. 

I can't pick up 3/4 of my rounds, but the TW6 doesn't mind them at all. 

I'd still love to have an SS too. Seems like it would be fun!


----------



## Oliver1655 (Sep 18, 2014)

For wood under 18" with a fairly straight grain, Super Splitters are hard to beat. I am not saying they will not split larger or gnarly pieces with multiple hits, just that with these pieces a hydro with a 4 way wedge can keep up or out preform. 

I do not own a Super Splitter but have used them at Charity Cuts & you can really make some splits with it, especially if you have some one to load/unload for you.

I am looking forward to the reviews on the "Split Second Splitter" from the Iowa crew at Sam-tip's Charity Cut in Waukee, IA on Oct 10th. opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Sep 18, 2014)

Hddnis said:


> There are videos on youtube where a SS out-produces a Timberwolf with a 6 way. It's kind of hard to believe though after you spent the money on a Timberwolf.
> 
> Mr. HE


 First of all, the bigger SS price isn't far from what I paid for my TW.

How fast a TW or SS is, isn't that big a deal to me, my TW is more than fast enough for me. I don't even run it at full speed... BUT, having a splitter that will split EVERYTHING I need split IS a big deal. All those nice rounds you see going through the SS in commercials? They come from nice logs that go to my BSM... It's the tough, knotty rounds and crotch wood that I split, and ALL of those go right through my TW's 4-way, first try and they are gone.

Also, I'm not making "kindling", I need splits that will hold a fire, and my 4-way gives me that WITHOUT having to re-split the chunks over and over. Also, I don't worry about that stringy wood on the 4-way, I just throw another round on, and let IT push the stringy piece through....it all goes right through! That's something they don't show you on the SS vids... Used the way I need my splits, splitting the tougher wood, I doubt a SS is any faster than my TW, but I really don't care what one is "faster"...

Anyway, I'm NOT running the SS down, it's just not the end all, do all, some SS owners would have you believe.

SR


----------



## sam-tip (Sep 18, 2014)

True the regular Super Split ( J and HD) have problems with knots and crotches. Must be hit multiple times to get the job done. Thus slowing my total output way down and upsetting me. It is lots of fun when you have three people and great wood. It will be nice to see how the Split Second splitter does on knots and crotches in the real world wood. Don't remember the weight of the fly wheels are on the split second. 

We will have skid steer splitters for giants rounds, hydros with log lifts for big stuff and kinetic splitters for movable wood. I need to get the elevator that I got last weekend going to just pile the wood. Anyone have experience mounting a gas, electric or hydraulic motor to a drag grain elevator (Kewanee). Other wise we just put the split into a dump trailer and keep hauling the splits to another area. 

I am thinking the adjustable height is going to be the thing that sells be on the split second. Plus if it can handle the normal everyday wood. We will have wood from 6 inches to 50 inches available at the charity cut. Split what ever size or shape you want. It is all in log length so if you just want to run a small or large saw great! PS no heavy lifting we have equipment for that. Or just come to watch BS and eat pie. Plus some swapping and buy of saws, special saw chain and parts.


----------



## Hinerman (Sep 18, 2014)

Oliver1655 said:


> For wood under 18" with a fairly straight grain, Super Splitters are hard to beat. I am not saying they will not split larger or gnarly pieces with multiple hits, just that with these pieces a hydro with a 4 way wedge can keep up or out preform.
> 
> I do not own a Super Splitter but have used them at Charity Cuts & you can really make some splits with it, especially if you have some one to load/unload for you.
> 
> I am looking forward to the reviews on the "Split Second Splitter" from the Iowa crew at Sam-tip's Charity Cut in Waukee, IA on Oct 10th. opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


 
We should just go and test it ourselves


----------



## Hinerman (Sep 18, 2014)

Sawyer Rob said:


> First of all, the bigger SS price isn't far from what I paid for my TW.
> 
> How fast a TW or SS is, isn't that big a deal to me, my TW is more than fast enough for me. I don't even run it at full speed... BUT, having a splitter that will split EVERYTHING I need split IS a big deal. All those nice rounds you see going through the SS in commercials? They come from nice logs that go to my BSM... It's the tough, knotty rounds and crotch wood that I split, and ALL of those go right through my TW's 4-way, first try and they are gone.
> 
> ...


 
I agree with you. Add to that a log lift that lifts heavy rounds for you. A high quality hydraulic with 4-way is hard to beat. I would like to own a kinetic splitter though. With the right wood it would be extremely productive.


----------



## Time's Standing Stihl (Sep 18, 2014)

Are the splitters that they are bringing different or same design/model??? Good news that the company actually wants some real feedback


----------



## Split Second Log Splitter (Sep 18, 2014)

Thought I would chime in on this last question. The two splitters we plan to bring are the same model since we currently only have one type available. One of them will have our manual log lift attachment on it which should be available for sale before we get to the split in October. By the way for you Super Split owners the log lift will fit on your SS HD machine. We will also bring our firewood cart and log dolly accessories which will also be available by the end of the month. The items can be seen in some of our videos on you tube.


----------



## KiwiBro (Sep 19, 2014)

Hopefully high on the order of business at the GTG will be deciding on the best way to circumvent the two-handed operation.


----------



## Hinerman (Sep 19, 2014)

KiwiBro said:


> Hopefully high on the order of business at the GTG will be deciding on the best way to circumvent the two-handed operation.


 
You, as others, are very persistent on circumventing the 2-handed operation. I like it. Your persistence that is.


----------



## KiwiBro (Sep 19, 2014)

If the GTG could have a truck loaded with rounds and both a SSLS and SS at the tail gate and a person with a camera standing up on the truck deck or roof videoing both in the same shot then I'd wager it would impress upon not only buyers but SSLS how much of a difference one-handed operation makes.

SSLS have made a conscious decision to keep ambulance chasers off their case, and I'm sure we all understand why they would not put in writing anything other than discouragement of any mods to make theirs one-handed. But I really cannot see how they intend to prosper with a machine that is more expensive than a proven incumbent, and one that I perceive to produce less per day and with less enjoyment (two-handed operation would drive me nuts). The extra features alone are not enough to dissuade me from using nor recommending SS over SSLS.

If the two-handed operation could be modified easily enough (obviously without official endorsement by SSLS) then it's getting closer to something worth considering. But even then I'd need SSLS to pipe up with an answer as to what happens to the warranty of such a modified machine, assuming the mod is not something that can be reversed without detection thus giving SSLS the cloak of plausible ignorance of the modifications ever happening.

But as always, YMMV.


----------



## Oliver1655 (Sep 19, 2014)

Kiwi, they have agreed to participate at the Waukee charity cut on Oct 10th which will allow AS members to try 1st hand their splitters & provide them with feed back. 

Why don't we back off on the negative comments & wait to see how it goes?


----------



## KiwiBro (Sep 20, 2014)

Oliver1655 said:


> Kiwi, they have agreed to participate at the Waukee charity cut on Oct 10th which will allow AS members to try 1st hand their splitters & provide them with feed back.
> 
> Why don't we back off on the negative comments & wait to see how it goes?



Yes, great, fronting with the product for people to use and compare is the only way forward.

But, with respect, don't preach to me about negativity and do not project that enquiring minds, obvious perceptions and the freedoms of expression many of us or those before us have fought hard to gain and preserve should be choked under the label of negativity. In short, I'll type what I darn well please, will not be smothered by a fear of being labelled negative or disrespectful, and I object to not only inferences I'm anything but objective, but the use of unpositive labelling to silence my opinions.

This isn't a PC soccer Mom's Sunday coffee group. This is AS, where all manner of wood creatures hang out and discuss related ideas and the merits of them and all sorts of equipment. Doggamit man, snap out if it.


----------



## Pcoz88 (Sep 20, 2014)

Can't wait to see this log splitter at the Paul bunyon Show in Ohio!!! first weekend in Oct.!!!


----------



## cheeves (Sep 20, 2014)

Mike from Maine said:


> I'm not seeing $3199 worth of splitter. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Me either!!
Had one of the original Super Splitters! About $750. Built like a tank! Made these machines look cheap compared! Those early SS's were cast iron wonders!!! Thing is still splitting wood over an old friend of mine!


----------



## KiwiBro (Sep 30, 2014)

SSLS considers AS "IS where the splitting expertise is and we want to tap into that knowledge" so I guess that's an acknowledgement some of us know what we are talking about and it's of some worth to SSLS.

In respect/defence of this two-handed operation, SSLS goes on to say they did so "to provide an appropriate level of safety as long as we could do it with no or a minimum amount of extra effort by the operator."

A quick tally up on this thread comes to about 11 posters raising concerns about the two-handed operation. Some of those posters, multiple times. Perhaps the "splitting expertise" in here doesn't find the two-handed operation or extra effort "appropriate" at all ?

Unless I am mistaken, there is nothing in here from SSLS detailing warranty issues around circumventing this two handed operation. In fact, it has been conspicuous by it's very absence.

I'm not out to offend but personally, I find the lack of straight talking in this respect suspicious and insincere. As if everything is sanitised in triplicate from the legal and marketing departments before broadcast on AS. When AS ceases to be a place of earnest/sincere discussion of ideas and concerns, and falls to various marketing departments and their agendas, this place will have next to zero utility for me. As always, YMMV.

I have to wonder how long Paul at SS can keep selling his evil hand/finger eater and not be buried in lawsuits. Or how long before competitors find a way to remove that positive point of difference SS has, which they seem hell-bent on not copying.


----------



## Rudedog (Sep 30, 2014)

Split Second Log Splitter said:


> By the way for you Super Split owners the log lift will fit on your SS HD machine. We will also bring our firewood cart and log dolly accessories which will also be available by the end of the month. The items can be seen in some of our videos on you tube.


 
What about fitting the Special Edition model?


----------



## sam-tip (Sep 30, 2014)

My special edition has same frame and I beam as the HD so I bet the log lift will fit the SD J and HD.


----------



## Rudedog (Sep 30, 2014)

Thanks Sam-tip.


----------



## Split Second Log Splitter (Sep 30, 2014)

Have not tried the log lift on a Special Edition, but I think there will be one at the Iowa charity split that we are attending so we will let you know after that is done. If it has the same beam/table configuration it should fit, but we will confirm at the charity cut.


----------



## STLfirewood (Sep 30, 2014)

I can say as a small time full time firewood guy I would never touch a machine with a 2 hand operation. I sell several hundred cords a year. A lot of what I sell is cook wood. I have one hand on the splitter handle and the other hand never leaves the piece of wood. I have used and abused my SS for going on 10 years. I have not been nice to it at all. I hope the product works out for you guys but your price point is too high. Just a bit of research on the net and buyers are going to go with a SS. Number one reason. Call SS and talk to the owner/maker. You get great fast no BS service when you need it. I do like that you are asking for input from people. That shows you want to make what people want. These splitters are made for production in smaller wood plain and simple. The 2 hand option limits this too much. If your splitter is $3100 and the SS was $5k I would still buy the SS just because of the two hand operation. I would make up the difference in price with production pretty quick. 

Scott


----------



## Mike from Maine (Oct 1, 2014)

So has anyone actually bought one of these yet?


----------



## reddogrunner (Oct 8, 2014)

I saw one working at the Paul Bunyan Show in Ohio this past weekend and this machine is pretty sweet. I have been debating an upgrade to one from my hydro 22 ton. The manual log lift works. I lifted about a 16 inch across log with one hand and I am an average dude. The 2 handed operation is really not that big of a deal. The safety lever needs lifted first before the engagement lever and once you get the muscle memory out of the way for the process it is not a big deal. Other features that are of particular good note are the adjustable work height which I believe no other splitter has. The Suby engine was quiet and fuel efficient. It really is a nice machine.


----------



## NHMike (Oct 8, 2014)

I hope they do well. I like how they are getting the word out at all the different fairs. A lot of people just don't know about kinetic splitters.

That being said, I LOVE my SS. I actually just split about a 1/4 cord this afternoon and was thinking about the 2 hand operation. There is no way you can split as fast as the SS.

I am also waiting to hear if anyone has bought one.......


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Oct 8, 2014)

reddogrunner said:


> I saw one working at the Paul Bunyan Show in Ohio this past weekend and this machine is pretty sweet. I have been debating an upgrade to one from my hydro 22 ton. The manual log lift works. I lifted about a 16 inch across log with one hand and I am an average dude. The 2 handed operation is really not that big of a deal. The safety lever needs lifted first before the engagement lever and once you get the muscle memory out of the way for the process it is not a big deal. Other features that are of particular good note are the adjustable work height which I believe no other splitter has. The Suby engine was quiet and fuel efficient. It really is a nice machine.


 OK, I was at the Paul Bunyan show too and i'm going to start this off by saying those guys at the Split Second booth are about the nicest guys you will ever meet. (I've met them before) They answered all of my questions and wasn't passing out any BS info...

BUT when I was standing there watching the Split Second work, a bigger tough to split block went up on the table. The ram hit it, then hit it again.... getting the ram stuck. A crow bar came out and with a pry the ram returned. Two more hits was tried and again the crow bar was needed. Then the crow bar was used (with some work) to get that block off the wedge...

Now, there's NO doubt in my mind, my "hydro" would have pushed that block right through the 4-way and what was left on top, i could of "easily" with one hand flipped it right over back on the beam, for a second trip through the 4-way and been done!

I can already hear you kinetic owners yelling "he should have read the wood", BUT my "hydro" doesn't require that kind of training... I bought it, gave my helper a few minutes of SAFETY training and away we went... To date i've split quite a bit of wood with my "hydro" and I've yet to find ANYTHING that won't go right through the 4-way....first try, every try and no crow bar needed. lol

OK, go ahead and crucify me! lol

SR


----------



## KiwiBro (Oct 8, 2014)

Anyone who thinks or claims these kinetics will split the uglies with ease need their heads read and to be ignored.

That said, and having owned both, there is a method to reducing the size of the ugly pile when using a kinetic that is different than when using a hydraulic. One does have to read the wood and all that jazz, but, especially when chasing production, the kinetic ugly pile will be higher than the hydraulic one, no doubt about it.

So why use a kinetic? Impressive production speed per $ spent, in anything but the uglies. Simplicity of design. Low total costs of ownership.


----------



## NHMike (Oct 8, 2014)

I won't crucify you, but how often does that happen? In most of the pictures of your wood, it's all straight. I am sure there are some pieces that my SS will have a hard time splitting like what you saw happen, but I havn't found them yet. 
Until then I will have split a boat load of wood.

Not everyone is going to like the kinetic splitters.....and that's fine....but hydros aren't the perfect splitter either. I like all the advantages that the SS gives me over a hydro, and you like the advantages your hydro has over the SS. To each his own......


----------



## Rudedog (Oct 8, 2014)

KiwiBro said:


> Anyone who thinks or claims these kinetics will split the uglies with ease need their heads read and to be ignored.
> 
> That said, and having owned both, there is a method to reducing the size of the ugly pile when using a kinetic that is different than when using a hydraulic. One does have to read the wood and all that jazz, but, especially when chasing production, the kinetic ugly pile will be higher than the hydraulic one, no doubt about it.
> 
> So why use a kinetic? Impressive production speed per $ spent, in anything but the uglies. Simplicity of design. Low total costs of ownership.


I have used my new to me SS "Special Edition" for one week now to split about 1 1/2 cords. KiwiBro's explanation on what to expect is spot on. I now save my severe uglies for my buddy who bought my Huskee 22 ton. There is no sense in wasting my time.


----------



## zogger (Oct 8, 2014)

NHMike said:


> I won't crucify you, but how often does that happen? In most of the pictures of your wood, it's all straight. I am sure there are some pieces that my SS will have a hard time splitting like what you saw happen, but I havn't found them yet.
> Until then I will have split a boat load of wood.
> 
> Not everyone is going to like the kinetic splitters.....and that's fine....but hydros aren't the perfect splitter either. I like all the advantages that the SS gives me over a hydro, and you like the advantages your hydro has over the SS. To each his own......




And this is why...we need...the kinetic/hydraulic hybrid! That's right...normal kinetic..it gets stuck and doesn't split, automagical computer sensor takes over and activates the hydraulic ram that finishes the split......


----------



## KiwiBro (Oct 8, 2014)

zogger said:


> And this is why...we need...the kinetic/hydraulic hybrid! That's right...normal kinetic..it gets stuck and doesn't split, automagical computer sensor takes over and activates the hydraulic ram that finishes the split......


Hmmm. Warrior ninja gnome airbags built into the wedge. Flick a switch and they release their fury?


----------



## zogger (Oct 8, 2014)

KiwiBro said:


> Hmmm. Warrior ninja gnome airbags built into the wedge. Flick a switch and they release their fury?



Well, the splitter ram for the kinetic has to be the hydro ram cylinder. No idea how to keep the hoses from falling apart after hundreds/thousands of rapid splits. That's one way...not real promising...

However..OK....a real hybrid might have two well balanced smaller hydro units to the sides of the kinetic, most unused until needed, designed to just push a stuck round off the kinetic ram, then return. Slip a pusher plate across the two side rams, and finish the split with the hydro. So you can mix or match with the same splitter. Get into a batch of uglies, just use the hydro, get into good straight stuff, switch to the center kinetic.


----------



## Hddnis (Oct 9, 2014)

Sawyer Rob said:


> OK, I was at the Paul Bunyan show too and i'm going to start this off by saying those guys at the Split Second booth are about the nicest guys you will ever meet. (I've met them before) They answered all of my questions and wasn't passing out any BS info...
> 
> BUT when I was standing there watching the Split Second work, a bigger tough to split block went up on the table. The ram hit it, then hit it again.... getting the ram stuck. A crow bar came out and with a pry the ram returned. Two more hits was tried and again the crow bar was needed. Then the crow bar was used (with some work) to get that block off the wedge...
> 
> ...




I'm glad they make a machine simple enough for you to operate without too much thinking.



Mr. HE


----------



## CUCV (Oct 9, 2014)

Rudedog said:


> I have used my new to me SS "Special Edition" for one week now to split about 1 1/2 cords. KiwiBro's explanation on what to expect is spot on. I now save my severe uglies for my buddy who bought my Huskee 22 ton. There is no sense in wasting my time.


Thats funny cause I have a have a pile of uglies that I set aside from the TW-5 to split with the SS.  No point in wasting my time. I was using the TW-5 to split some large rounds, that log lift is dam handy but once they get so big I still quarter them with the saw. Some of the 16" long rounds were weighing in at over 1100lbs.


----------



## KiwiBro (Oct 9, 2014)

Rudedog said:


> I have used my new to me SS "Special Edition" for one week now to split about 1 1/2 cords.


 You got a great deal on that.


CUCV said:


> Thats funny cause I have a have a pile of uglies that I set aside from the TW-5 to split with the SS.  No point in wasting my time. I was using the TW-5 to split some large rounds, that log lift is dam handy but once they get so big I still quarter them with the saw. Some of the 16" long rounds were weighing in at over 1100lbs.


Most of us have seen (and love) your SS mods and wonder if this is your shopping cart:


----------



## Rudedog (Oct 10, 2014)

CUCV said:


> Thats funny cause I have a have a pile of uglies that I set aside from the TW-5 to split with the SS.  No point in wasting my time. I was using the TW-5 to split some large rounds, that log lift is dam handy but once they get so big I still quarter them with the saw. Some of the 16" long rounds were weighing in at over 1100lbs.



What is a good grease to use for the underside of the rack and the pinion gear of the SS?


----------



## CUCV (Oct 10, 2014)

Most of us have seen (and love) your SS mods and wonder if this is your shopping cart:
[/QUOTE said:


> LOL. So what do you think... Shouldn't Split Second splitters hook me up with a splitter to put it thru its paces!?!


----------



## CUCV (Oct 10, 2014)

Rudedog said:


> What is a good grease to use for the underside of the rack and the pinion gear of the SS?


I can't say I use anything specific, I just keep it greased with the grease gun I have handy.


----------



## Rudedog (Oct 10, 2014)

CUCV said:


> I can't say I use anything specific, I just keep it greased with the grease gun I have handy.


Thanks. The manual says a good quality grease so it probably doesn't matter much.


----------



## Oliver1655 (Oct 13, 2014)

Waiting for the reviews from the Iowa Waukee charity cut group. opcorn:


----------



## KiwiBro (Oct 13, 2014)

CUCV said:


> LOL. So what do you think... Shouldn't Split Second splitters hook me up with a splitter to put it thru its paces!?!


Mighty fine idea. Hmmm, will your 4-way slip on their wedge too?


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Oct 13, 2014)

Oliver1655 said:


> Waiting for the reviews from the Iowa Waukee charity cut group. opcorn:



First I would like to say you have to give the guys props for bringing two splitters so far to be tested and get real word info. I my self did not run the super splits or the split seconds, but watched very closely and looked the split second over. A few things that stood out to me over the super splits. Adjustable height. Great move there. Engine location. Nice and out of the way, noise level compared to the super split was much less where the operated stood. The log lift, great idea but in my eyes needs improved. I like the simple operation but the location of the lift handle needs moved so you don't need to remove it after use. Gets to be an annoying process, it looked that way at least. The table out rigger legs, it's an option with that comes with the log lift if I understand that right, I would like to see that as a standard part on the base unit. It was painful watching how slow the hydro ram was compared to the kinetic splitters but what was more painful was watching the guys constantly grabbing the sledge hammers and beating chunks of wood off when they got stuck... I'll end with both types of splitters have a time and a place. both have there perks and downfalls. 

Alex 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 13, 2014)

mx_racer428 said:


> First I would like to say you have to give the guys props for bringing two splitters so far to be tested and get real word info. I my self did not run the super splits or the split seconds, but watched very closely and looked the split second over. A few things that stood out to me over the super splits. Adjustable height. Great move there. Engine location. Nice and out of the way, noise level compared to the super split was much less where the operated stood. The log lift, great idea but in my eyes needs improved. I like the simple operation but the location of the lift handle needs moved so you don't need to remove it after use. Gets to be an annoying process, it looked that way at least. The table out rigger legs, it's an option with that comes with the log lift if I understand that right, I would like to see that as a standard part on the base unit. It was painful watching how slow the hydro ram was compared to the kinetic splitters but what was more painful was watching the guys constantly grabbing the sledge hammers and beating chunks of wood off when they got stuck... I'll end with both types of splitters have a time and a place. both have there perks and downfalls.
> 
> Alex
> 
> ...


Very well put Alex, I pretty much observed the same stuff that you have posted already. I will compliment the guys for bringing the splitters to demo for us and the hard work they they did with us. Those guys were right in the middle of things helping, not watching, and they were running their splitters and the others to their fullest! Its really cool to see a company do that!


----------



## sam-tip (Oct 13, 2014)

Like Alex said the motor location made the operator noise level much better. I did run the splitters. I was impressed how well they split for a kinetic. I thought the wedge was sharper so it would cut some of the hard spot. 

I ran the biggest nastiest crouch wood I could find. It took a 16 lbs sledge hammer to get the wood loose. But we did split it. I loved the cover for the log lift. It made a nice place to put the other half of the larger unsplit wood. 

I thought the split second split wood better than my SS HD. Not as fast because of the two hand operation. Easy to fix that problem.


----------



## KiwiBro (Oct 13, 2014)

sam-tip said:


> Not as fast because of the two hand operation. Easy to fix that problem.


Thank you. What fix would you suggest?


----------



## Ronaldo (Oct 13, 2014)

KiwiBro said:


> Thank you. What fix would you suggest?


There is some simple linkage in there that can just be unpinned and moved.


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 13, 2014)

Ronaldo said:


> There is some simple linkage in there that can just be unpinned and moved.


Shhhhhhhhhhhhh............. Liability! [emoji6]


----------



## KiwiBro (Oct 13, 2014)

Ronaldo said:


> There is some simple linkage in there that can just be unpinned and moved.


Thanks. Did anyone try and confirm this option at the GTG or anywhere else for that matter?
I take it it's an easily reversible modification?

Is there any video of the SS and SSLS being run side by side at the GTG please?


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 13, 2014)

I'll say this, if i was buying a kinetic, the gear reduction special edition is pretty hard to beat.


----------



## sam-tip (Oct 13, 2014)

KiwiBro said:


> Thanks. Did anyone try and confirm this option at the GTG or anywhere else for that matter?
> I take it it's an easily reversible modification?



I did look inside and it would be simple. Once the pin is removed it is an almost exact copy of the super split. Just from looking. Nothing that complicated on a kinetic splitter except which type of metal and welds to use were. Split Second figured that out too. I think it was a ten minute conversation just about the type of metals in and around the wedge.


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 13, 2014)

sam-tip said:


> I did look inside and it would be simple. Once the pin is removed it is an almost exact copy of the super split. Just from looking. Nothing that complicated on a kinetic splitter except which type of metal and welds to use were. Split Second figured that out too. I think it was a ten minute conversation just about the type of metals in and around the wedge.


Yup and he was telling us of the hot weld process of attaching the wedge.


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Oct 13, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> Yup and he was telling us of the hot weld process of attaching the wedge.



Yep, no just pulling the trigger there. But %90 of the people out there will never know the engineering that going into some thing so "simple".


----------



## Ronaldo (Oct 14, 2014)

I have to agree with everyones statements on the splitters we used on saturday at the GTG/Charity Cut.
If one has a lot of big ugly pieces that are going to be difficult to split then a hydro will work better. In most cases when you come across just a few gnarlies they can easily be put of to the side for the boiler(in our case) or just cut them down once through the worst part with the chainsaw. I have a couple Huskies with sharp teeth that like to do that anyway and the big gnarlies will be easier to lift and maneuver if a bit lighter and smaller.
I would certainly go with a kinetic if I was in a production type operation as I believe they are faster all around. I think the gear reduction Super Split had a bit more power to push through the tough ones than the other Super Split or the Split Seconds.
I liked the wider wheel base, adjustable height, lower engine mounting location, outriggers and overall better stability of the Split Seconds. The log lift was neat too, It would lift 150lbs. with no trouble and worked great as a feed table, storage area for other half of split.


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 14, 2014)

Ronaldo said:


> I have to agree with everyones statements on the splitters we used on saturday at the GTG/Charity Cut.
> If one has a lot of big ugly pieces that are going to be difficult to split then a hydro will work better. In most cases when you come across just a few gnarlies they can easily be put of to the side for the boiler(in our case) or just cut them down once through the worst part with the chainsaw. I have a couple Huskies with sharp teeth that like to do that anyway and the big gnarlies will be easier to lift and maneuver if a bit lighter and smaller.
> I would certainly go with a kinetic if I was in a production type operation as I believe they are faster all around. I think the gear reduction Super Split had a bit more power to push through the tough ones than the other Super Split or the Split Seconds.
> I liked the wider wheel base, adjustable height, lower engine mounting location, outriggers and overall better stability of the Split Seconds. The log lift was neat too, It would lift 150lbs. with no trouble and worked great as a feed table, storage area for other half of split.


Noooooooooooooo Ron's going to the dark side! Someone stop him! [emoji41]


----------



## Ronaldo (Oct 14, 2014)

Dark side maybe? But, overall I like the concept of me not waiting for the splitter. With the kinetics the limiting factors become more about being able to keep a steady supply of wood going to them, because they will certainly go through it quickly.


----------



## jrider (Oct 14, 2014)

Has anyone run a kinetic and a hydro with a 4 way where it's not mounted on the ram? (I don't like that set up) Wonder how the wood output compares.


----------



## Oliver1655 (Oct 14, 2014)

If you have fairly straight grained pieces you can lift with out hurting your back the kinetic splitters will smoke a hydraulic. However if your wood is mostly string/gnarly pieces, the hydraulic splitter splitter will win.


----------



## KiwiBro (Oct 14, 2014)

Did anyone at the GTG take any video of the two kinetics running side by side?


----------



## Ronaldo (Oct 14, 2014)

No video that I am aware of.


----------



## KiwiBro (Oct 14, 2014)

Ronaldo said:


> No video that I am aware of.


Notwithstanding the excellent written contributions in here, it's a shame such a golden video opportunity, that would have been very useful for this thread, wasn't seized.


----------



## sam-tip (Oct 14, 2014)

A video. I have more but I am having phone problems. There are more videos in the Iowa Fall GTG Charity cut thread. This was a have fun helping others event. Not are race with dangerous equipment.


----------



## zogger (Oct 14, 2014)

sam-tip said:


> A video. I have more but I am having phone problems. There are more videos in the Iowa Fall GTG Charity cut thread. This was a have fun helping others event. Not are race with dangerous equipment.




Mass production! Any idea at all, guesses, on how many cord you guys pumped out?


----------



## sam-tip (Oct 14, 2014)

Guess of 20 cord? Both my splitters had 4.0 hours on them and the elevator motor had 4.4 hours on it. Mx_racer428 how many hours did your splitter run?


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Oct 14, 2014)

Oliver1655 said:


> If you have fairly straight grained pieces you can lift with out hurting your back the kinetic splitters will smoke a hydraulic. However if your wood is mostly string/gnarly pieces, the hydraulic splitter splitter will win.




I disagree. Strongly... If the hydro has a 4 way that is. You may have to wait for the ram to go through but while your waiting you can watch the guy on kinetic fumble around constantly moving the round to get one split per stroke. I agree that in each situation one may end up being faster then the other. One as in either the hydro or kinetic just to make that clear. But when you say a kinetic will "smoke" a hydro. I will call you out directly and say your full of BS... I'm not here to start a pi**ing match. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Oct 14, 2014)

sam-tip said:


> Guess of 20 cord? Both my splitters had 4.0 hours on them and the elevator motor had 4.4 hours on it. Mx_racer428 how many hours did your splitter run?


4.5ish. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 14, 2014)

Oh boy!


----------



## KiwiBro (Oct 14, 2014)

mx_racer428 said:


> I disagree. Strongly... If the hydro has a 4 way that is. You may have to wait for the ram to go through but while your waiting you can watch the guy on kinetic fumble around constantly moving the round to get one split per stroke. I agree that in each situation one may end up being faster then the other. One as in either the hydro or kinetic just to make that clear. But when you say a kinetic will "smoke" a hydro. I will call you out directly and say your full of BS... I'm not here to start a pi**ing match.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yeah, horses for courses.

I bet Tomtrees58 and his TW would kick me and my SS's butts in the sort of wood he plays with and the supporting gear he has compared to me. If not, I bet he could do the same production day after day while I'll be sore for days trying to keep up and would be down to a 'bugger trying to keep up' broken-down wreck by the end of the first week.

That said, in my situation, where there is always six zillion other things to spend the $ on but still needing a decent level of production and being able to leave the uglies until I have time or can dump them in the burn/slash pile, the SS is wonderful.

In the context of comparing this SSLS with SS, as both are kinetics, production is just as valid for some as towability, stability, safety, etc might be for others. On a potential production basis, even accepting the charity cut is not gunning for such, the last few seconds of the video where they show how the SSLS operator has to engage the safety mechanism, the SSLS would appear to me to come second, and not by a split second either. By a country mile. It's actually worse than I first thought, now having actually seen a video of it in action for the first time.

It would be great if there are more videos of it using the log lift, etc so we can compare that feature with the competition. There's certainly merit in such a feature, especially if many rounds can be staged there, easily accessed, and the operator doesn't already have other means of staging logs in such an easy manner or lifting bigger rounds.


----------



## jrider (Oct 14, 2014)

Didn't try to start a pissing match with the ss vs a hydro with a good 4 way question. I just know what I can do with my 4way and am happy with it. But I always want to speed the whole process as I've done right around 100 cords the last two years and around 70-75 the previous 5 years before that. When I see videos of the kinetics, I do think you have to work more/faster than I do with my 4 way putting out close to the same amount of wood but looks can be deceiving. Maybe I should start a new thread on the subject so as not to hijack this one.


----------



## zogger (Oct 14, 2014)

20 cord will help to keep some folks warm this winter! That's a cool "GTG" for sure!


----------



## CUCV (Oct 16, 2014)

For goodness sakes, the guy running the SS on the right in video please keep your hands off the front of the log! This is why new splitters have the double handed engagement. I've personally seen two people injure themselves by doing this on hydraulic splitters let alone how fast it happens on the SS.


----------



## sam-tip (Oct 26, 2014)

I added the log lift from Split Second Log Splitters to my super split special edition this weekend. The lift is detachable with three pins. I like having the extra works space / table.


----------



## Rudedog (Oct 26, 2014)

That looks pretty nice. How much did it set you back?? Are those adjustable stability bars at the end of the table part of the lift kit? I just finish about 3/4 cord of splitting in less than an hour. Easy stuff though. The SS Special Ed. takes all the fun out of splitting wood. I get worn out trying to keep up with the machine. Now I have all this extra time to paint the kitchen. Lucky me.


----------



## sam-tip (Oct 26, 2014)

Yes the stability bars are part of the kit. Very adjustable.


----------



## Oliver1655 (Oct 26, 2014)

Doug, look forward to trying it out at Hedge's.


----------



## Ronaldo (Oct 26, 2014)

Those stability bars make a big difference and I really liked the log lift too. Worked good for getting big rounds up there, but also makes a bigger working area, as Doug mentioned.
LOOKING GOOD!


----------



## sam-tip (Oct 26, 2014)

Plus the lift can be sent by UPS. No truck shipping!
I should have gotten the plastic cover to make it a work table. Otherwise the pieces fall through. Thought the cover would come with the lift. Might try some plywood.


----------



## Ronaldo (Oct 27, 2014)

sam-tip said:


> Plus the lift can be sent by UPS. No truck shipping!
> I should have gotten the plastic cover to make it a work table. Otherwise the pieces fall through. Thought the cover would come with the lift. Might try some plywood.


I am sure you can engineer something that will work well.


----------



## Rudedog (Oct 27, 2014)

I checked the website and there is no mention of the lift on the products page.


----------



## sam-tip (Oct 27, 2014)

I was told this was the first of the pilot run of log lifts. If you download the manual for the splitter under the support window. In the back of the manual lists accessories.

Then the next page shows a parts break down. If you wanted to add the safer two hand operation to a super split you would want to add part #13. A lock out pin. 

This video shows the lift. It is split seconds Ad.


----------



## NHMike (Oct 27, 2014)

Doug,

How close is the log lift to the cover? It looks like it comes real close to it. I really like the stabilizers. What did it cost?

Mike


----------



## sam-tip (Oct 27, 2014)

Lift is 2 inches infront of cover. It could be mounted foward since it fits under the table. I put mounted it where the instruction said. Also picture of my plywood removable cover.

2x6 blocks to keep the plywood from sliding around. Held in by tube frame. Easy to remove.


The price for the lift is $400 plus UPS shipping. Plywood cover is extra.


----------



## hoskvarna (Oct 27, 2014)

Looks good Doug


----------



## KiwiBro (Oct 27, 2014)

sam-tip said:


> If you wanted to add the safer two hand operation to a super split you would want to add part #13. A lock out pin.



Thanks.



sam-tip said:


> The price for the lift is $400 plus UPS shipping. Plywood cover is extra.


 Is that what you paid? Seriously?


----------



## NHMike (Oct 27, 2014)

Looks like you had to drill 3 holes in the I beam....what did you use?
How long to do the install?


----------



## sam-tip (Oct 27, 2014)

I had to drill 4 holes in the I beam and 4 in the work table. I just used a box store Milwaukee drill bit with my 24 volt dewalt hand drill. I just used the size above 3/8 bit. No pre drill hole. Drilling went easier than I thought. I hate drilling holes. I took my time and it was 2 to 3 hours with breaks and distractions. Lots of reading the directions and studying the pictures. Only one part didn't fit correctly. A little drilling and a bigger hammer was all I needed to get the round pin in the oval hole.


----------



## sam-tip (Oct 27, 2014)

Just load it up and then pull down the lever. The ratching is nice for the bigger pieices.


----------



## NHMike (Oct 27, 2014)

Doug,

That looks great. I bet you really fly thru the rounds now! 

I am spoiled as I use my tractor bucket to hold the rounds for me, But I sure would like that lift when I bring the splitter up to camp.


----------



## Split Second Log Splitter (Dec 15, 2014)

sam-tip said:


> I was told this was the first of the pilot run of log lifts. If you download the manual for the splitter under the support window. In the back of the manual lists accessories.
> 
> Then the next page shows a parts break down. If you wanted to add the safer two hand operation to a super split you would want to add part #13. A lock out pin.
> 
> This video shows the lift. It is split seconds Ad.



Our Split Second Log Splitter Accessories are now available. And Yes - Our Log Lift will work on a Super Split. 
Log Lift...$399.99
Log Dolly...$199.99
Log Cart...$299.99
Outrigger Kit...$79.99
All-Season Weather Cover...$129.99

Check out photos here: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.755651051169356.1073741837.632676220133507&type=1


----------



## Split Second Log Splitter (Dec 15, 2014)

sam-tip said:


> Lift is 2 inches infront of cover. It could be mounted foward since it fits under the table. I put mounted it where the instruction said. Also picture of my plywood removable cover.
> 
> 2x6 blocks to keep the plywood from sliding around. Held in by tube frame. Easy to remove.
> 
> ...


----------



## Split Second Log Splitter (Dec 15, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.755651051169356.1073741837.632676220133507&type=1


NHMike said:


> Doug,
> 
> How close is the log lift to the cover? It looks like it comes real close to it. I really like the stabilizers. What did it cost?
> 
> Mike


Our Split Second Log Splitter Accessories are now available. And Yes - Our Log Lift will work on a Super Split. 
Log Lift...$399.99
Log Dolly...$199.99
Log Cart...$299.99
Outrigger Kit...$79.99
All-Season Weather Cover...$129.99

Check out photos here: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.755651051169356.1073741837.632676220133507&type=1


----------



## craig schintler (Apr 28, 2015)

Hi ,

Is there anything in planning for a pto power option on compact tractor as it would reduce the cost 3199 and when converted to ozzy dollars is out of my range. see my post for additional details

http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...plitter-balanced-split-rims-flywheels.278901/


----------



## Marshy (Dec 8, 2015)

Ladies and Gentlemen,
I've uploaded the Split Second Log Splitter into the product review forum. If you would like to make a review on thie product please click the link below and click on a 1-5 star rating.
http://www.arboristsite.com/community/showcase/split-second-log-splitter.28/

Please add pictured if you have them!


----------



## flotek (Dec 8, 2015)

How is the rack and gear holding up on these because over the last several years I have heard a lot of horror stories on these kinetic copies of the original super split . Are there any known failures of this model


----------



## Split Second Log Splitter (Dec 8, 2015)

Great question on the rack and pinion system because it is obviously one of the most critical parts on this style of splitter. We have not seen field failures with our rack/pinion system in normal production units, but I can tell you that we learned a lot about these components during our prototype builds and our extensive pre-production testing program. We were able to identify and spec very specific steel and heat treating processes that we are very confident result in a drive system that is second to none in the industry. We have some of our final test units with over 100,000 splits on them without any of these types of failures. This is why we felt comfortable backing our units with 3 year residential and 6 month commercial warranties.

Just a note to everyone following these kinetic threads. A quick glance back at the first page of this thread and you see some of the features we have built into our unit. Some of them like our patent pending adjustable height system and retractable hitch are industry firsts that you can only find on our splitter. Also as you see in this thread our log lift accessory will fit on a Super Split machine as an upgrade. We know of a couple of Arboristsite members that have purchased them and added that feature to their units.


----------



## Hinerman (Dec 8, 2015)

Split Second Log Splitter said:


> Great question on the rack and pinion system because it is obviously one of the most critical parts on this style of splitter. We have not seen field failures with our rack/pinion system in normal production units, but I can tell you that we learned a lot about these components during our prototype builds and our extensive pre-production testing program. We were able to identify and spec very specific steel and heat treating processes that we are very confident result in a drive system that is second to none in the industry. We have some of our final test units with over 100,000 splits on them without any of these types of failures. This is why we felt comfortable backing our units with 3 year residential and 6 month commercial warranties.
> 
> Just a note to everyone following these kinetic threads. A quick glance back at the first page of this thread and you see some of the features we have built into our unit. Some of them like our patent pending adjustable height system and retractable hitch are industry firsts that you can only find on our splitter. Also as you see in this thread our log lift accessory will fit on a Super Split machine as an upgrade. We know of a couple of Arboristsite members that have purchased them and added that feature to their units.



I notice in all the videos and in your on-line manual that you have to hold the engagement handle up while the ram pushes forward. Is this correct? Can you lift the handle and let it go or will it disengage if you let it go?

I like everything about your splitter except the 2 hand operation and having to hold the handle up to keep it engaged (if that is the case). What I like about your splitter over the Super Split is wider wheel base, adjustable height, tow hitch, road towable tires, taller wedge, engine mounted on the axle for lower center of gravity for towing...One concern I have would be durability but have not heard of any problems thus far.

Your website states this machine is equal to 34 ton as compared to the Super Split at 12-24 ton. What is different that gives your machine more tonnage, since the flywheel weights are the same. More RPM maybe? 

I have called your company 2 times with questions. I left a message first and no one returned my call. The second time I called I talked to a person with some questions and they said they would get answers and call me back. Haven't heard back from them. I have called Super Split also but they haven't returned my messages either. Makes me wonder what kind of service I would get from either company if I did have a problem.


----------



## Split Second Log Splitter (Dec 9, 2015)

Hello Hinerman – We apologize for not getting back to you sooner. You will be receiving a call today to answer any questions that you may have. We do take our service very seriously and do take the extra effort to make our customer and potential customer feel welcome to the Split Second family. We will be in touch today.
Split Second


----------



## Hinerman (Dec 9, 2015)

Update. Split Second called me back today. The rep was very helpful and answered all of my questions. We talked for over 20 minutes. The 34 ton rating for the Split Second is arrived at through a complicated process that I can't explain. The 12-24 ton reference to the Super Split was taken directly from Super Split's old website. I forgot to ask about the handle, whether it has to be held in the up position once the rack engages.


----------



## Split Second Log Splitter (Dec 9, 2015)

Glad to hear you had a chance to talk directly with us today. Let me fill in the details on the handle question. As you know we have two handles on our splitter. First the shorter one on the front of the housing is pulled forward which dis-engages the safety mechanism and then you pull up on the longer poly handle on the top of the housing to engage the rack/pinion gears and complete the split cycle. The safety handle can be let go of as soon as you pull the splitting handle. It does not have to be held through the complete cycle. The splitting handle on top does have to be held as long as you want the ram to move forward. If you let off of it the ram stops and then retracts automatically. We did this for two reasons. First of all we felt it was a better to give the operator control over the split cycle so that if they wanted/needed to stop the movement at any time all they have to do is let up on the handle. The second reason we did this was that during our development testing we found that in many cases the piece of wood on the table actually splits completely in the first half of travel(sometimes in only a few inches). This gives the operator the ability to let off the handle as soon as they see the wood is split and then you are ready for another split in less than half the cycle time. A few weeks ago I was demoing a unit for a couple of local splitters and I swear almost every piece of wood for an hour split in a couple of inches. When the wood is popping like that, you can let off on the handle as soon as it splits, then you are ready for the next piece. Thanks again for your interest in our log splitter.


----------



## sunfish (Dec 9, 2015)

Hinerman said:


> I have called your company 2 times with questions. I left a message first and no one returned my call. The second time I called I talked to a person with some questions and they said they would get answers and call me back. Haven't heard back from them. I have called Super Split also but they haven't returned my messages either. Makes me wonder what kind of service I would get from either company if I did have a problem.


Doesn't sound like Super Split, give em another shot. I've called a few times over the years and always got Paul on the line, never had to leave a message.


----------

